# Snoring - does it affect your relationship



## snoring sucks (Aug 29, 2010)

i am writing to see if anyone else has a problem with their partner snoring? mine husband snores every night and it drives me nuts! the only time i get good nights sleep is when i am in a different house to him! I have tried everything and not sure how much longer i can continue with the racket!

anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Not all the time. When his allergies are bad he does run me out of the bed to sleep on the couch or I stay up all night and sleep during th e day. This typically only lasts a week or two. Other than that - he will he has his arm above his head, so I move that a lot. Its not so bad when he sleeps on his side. Have you tried the following:

1 - earplugs
2 - getting him tested for sleep apnea - my dad had this and before it was diagnosed you could hear him clear across the house, I don't know how my mom handled it. Now he has a breathing machine and the issue is gone.


----------



## snoring sucks (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks so much for you help! will give it a go!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

His snoring doesn't bother me at all; in fact, I sleep better with it. But that's because when we first were together, he was an otr truck driver, and hardly ever home, so hearing him snore meant he was home with me so it was a good thing. 

My dad snores like crazy, and it bugs my mom, but she just puts in ear plugs and problem solved.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hunt Brown said:


> it used too... I had a partner who snored like a freight train in a tunnel, not only would it wake me up, but it irritated me because she insisted that she didn't snore. so I'd lay there and every snort, every gurgle, every gawp was a personal insult...
> 
> when she was on a trip my 160 lb great dane had dibs on the empty side of the bed, and not only did she snore, but she farted too. snoring, farting, and occasionally stretching out her long legs and slowly pushing me off the bed...
> 
> ...


Love the post. I think it has a lot of merit. My estranged husband wasn't interested in working on the snoring or any other problem though. Apparently the snoring wasn't an issue with his sugar babies. Seriously though, he didn't do the snoring until he put on all of the weight. Perhaps weight is an issue in this case as well.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I snore, depending on the position that I sleep. My wife gets irritated and nudges me to wake me up to tell me I'm snoring so I can readjust my position.

My wife snores, too. But for me, hearing her beside me is very comforting, knowing the woman I love is still with me, so it's something I can live with.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello
My wife cant handle my snorting, she said it sounds like International flight jet during take off, after doing some sleep test my doctor recommended Pure sleep mouth guard. you can google it to get their website, my dentist gave me also a good feedback about the product. I been using it now for more than a year and as long as i use it I don't snore, and wake up full of energy and relaxed. it cost me i think $70. it is really worth it. good luck


----------

